# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  king galette

## didier

went to a friends house tonight for the traditional serving of galette.  they still had decorations up from christmas holidays, so beautiful.

----------


## stbartshopper

Beautiful!

----------


## cec1

Very charming.

----------


## tim

Beautiful decorations! And the model ain't bad either :Devilish:

----------


## julianne

Didier's smile matches the glow of the fabulous decorations!

----------

